# Remy Presas Memorial Page



## Bob Hubbard

I've moved the Remy Presas memorial that I did some years back to it's own domain. It is now found at http://remypresas.com.

Thank you


----------



## The Game

Nice gift to the community. Are you still accepting contibutions for inclusion?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

If the are sent to me I'll update the site.


----------



## bobquinn

Hello my fellow practictioners,
I will be going to the Grandmaster's grave site in November. If anyone has a message that they would like to send, I would be honore to write it down and present it in a proper way.

Bob Quinn


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien

If you remember, just please tell Prof. Remy that Sensei Tom O'Brien still tries to carry the torch.  I tell the younger practitioners of a great man with a great passion & skill.  His name will never die in the the Vee-Jitsu system.
I will tell you a short story about the professor & I when we went to a karate tournament.  To make a long story short I wound up fighting for 1st place in the black belt division.  The chief ref. was my opponents Sensei.  Needless to say I lost.  But Prof. Remy was so infuriated at the unfairness I thoght he was going to beat them with his sticks.  We laughed about it afterwards.
He was a great man.
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## bobquinn

Thank you Sensie, He was truly a master that touched so many people. I learned alot on the mat and more off the mat, you had a rare pleasure to have a valuable lesson of the mat.

Bob Quinn


----------



## AnitoKid

Friends, please forgive my ignorance.

Is Sensei Remy Presas the same Sensei Presas that used to teach Arnis
at the University of Sto. Tomas years ago? Who used to travel in
an owner-type jipney with a large "balisong" inside the vehicle?

If it is one and the same, more apologies, friends. I didn't know he passed
away. I was under him under Physical Education class. Also, his nephew was
one of my classmates in high school - Marist (Rodel Presas).

I am so sorry to hear about his loss. The world has lost a great man.

AnitoKid


----------

